# Weekend Trip



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Have 1 Customer that need a couple guys that want to pitch in on a full day fishing trip on one of the few weekends.


Call or pm me if anyone want to jump in with the guy.


Thank you,

Capt. Robert Liebert
(281)-799-5728


----------

